# If we can't get a Nitefighter, what is next best?



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like there are a bunch of us who have been waiting on Nitefighters ordered from Gearbest.com, and it sounds like there may be some issues that could interfer with us getting them. So, if not Nitefighters, what is the next best option? Hopefully something we can get on Amazon, would really rather order something from Amazon.

I have a Bright Eyes 1200 Lumen light on my helmet, and it does fairly well but I would really like a second light. My light has a pretty bright spot in the middle which works well for lighting up what I am looking at, I'd like to add some bright general lighting to that.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in the same boat except that my current light is a vintage Nightrider 10 watt halogen helmet light. I just got my refund from Dealsmachine because at best the bt21 would not ship until after the first of November, but who really knows when for sure? I'm thinking about ordering a Xeccon 1210 unless someone can tell me of something better, that won't take a month to get and also has a decent warranty.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Gemini , gloworm , Magicshine from Action LED ;-)


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

In terms of a quality unit, the Gloworm X2 I just got from Action LED lights is fantastic. I use it as my helmet light because I trust it. For a cheapo unit alternative to Nitefighter, I have heard good things about Yinding and Solarstorm. I might have to consider one of these if the Nitefighter BT40s I ordered is going to continue to take forever to ship.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

"Next best thing" Right now is Xeccon. Way more budget friendly than Gloworm/gemini lights. About the same thing as Magicshine price wise. Magicshine is also another really good option.

Honestly, the good lights are rarely on Amazon, whats listed is via 3rd party seller, might as well just buy from the Seller directly. When its third party seller you arent really any more or less "protected" as you would be buying from them directly. And usually prices are higher on Amazon for the same thing because, like Ebay, the sellers have to pay amazon for the service. I LOVE AMAZON, but I dont get much there for bike stuff. Do find the rare awesome deal (got a set of SLX Hubs for next to nothing) and what not but thats it.

OH AND FORGOT, YOU CAN GET NITEFIGHTER BT40S on Amazon. Well different brand, same exact thing: http://www.amazon.com/VOMLITE-VL-G2...?ie=UTF8&qid=1445671777&sr=8-3&keywords=bt40s

Except for the fact the morons that did the listing and yet to find anyone that did a review thats actually knowledgeable on the technical side of things....NO SUCH EMITTER AS A XM-L2 G2, they are XP-G2 R5 emitters in these, its exactly the same.

Thats the only easily available one atm. Nitefighter wont be back in stock with Gearbest and so on till early next month.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

C.M.S said:


> Gemini , gloworm , Magicshine from Action LED ;-)


This.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

So this would be why I've been waiting a week and a half for Gearbest to ship my light. Time to see about a refund. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for playing Chinese light roulette! All parting contestants will receiveeeeeeeeeeee....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

I sent an email yesterday asking when would it be shipped and funny enough I got an email back there 30 minutes ago saying it was sent. lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

tigris99 said:


> "Next best thing" Right now is Xeccon. Way more budget friendly than Gloworm/gemini lights. About the same thing as Magicshine price wise. Magicshine is also another really good option.
> 
> Honestly, the good lights are rarely on Amazon, whats listed is via 3rd party seller, might as well just buy from the Seller directly. When its third party seller you arent really any more or less "protected" as you would be buying from them directly. And usually prices are higher on Amazon for the same thing because, like Ebay, the sellers have to pay amazon for the service. I LOVE AMAZON, but I dont get much there for bike stuff. Do find the rare awesome deal (got a set of SLX Hubs for next to nothing) and what not but thats it.
> 
> ...


Light head only option at Action , batteries from xeccon (mtbRevolution) saves $ very nicely , so i guess thats the "next best thing" :thumbsup:


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

SimonNI said:


> I sent an email yesterday asking when would it be shipped and funny enough I got an email back there 30 minutes ago saying it was sent. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So which light did you order from them????


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Nitefighter and Neutral LED alternatives*

I just checked the Kaidomain website and they are still listing the Nitefighter BT40S ( with or without battery ). I've never had any shipping delays with K/D but when it comes to Nitefighter's I wouldn't know what to expect.

K/D has a couple other lamps with neutral LED's that seem to have been forgotten over all the hoopla with Nitefighter. K/D has a series of lamps that they call "KD2". Unfortunately they list several different types so you need to know what to look for. You can buy the KD2 ( Magicshine 880 clone ) and the KD2 ( Duo clone ) both with neutral LED's ( *with or without battery ). *The ones I linked to are without batteries. Both of these have been bought by others. The 880 clone might have more throw. The Duo clone I have myself and though I have not used it much, that is only because I have a lot of lamps to chose from. The KD2 Duo clone is programmable as well, a big plus. I think it would work well as a bar lamp. I've never used it on the helmet. Duo clone doesn't have great thermal management but it works and is dirt cheap.

If you can get the BT40S I'd rather use that as a bar lamp. Then maybe a KD2 880 clone on the helmet. Another option for helmet lamp is the Solarstorm X2 (neutral ) . Gearbest still has the Solarstorm X3 ( neutral leds) which makes a good helmet lamp but right now I don't know if I'd order ANYTHING from Gearbest.

Now if you really want a Neutral LED lamp that rocks ( and you have the money ) I would highly recommend a Gloworm X2. GW offers a choice of neutral emitters when you order. Standard optics on the bars is great and with a spot/spot optics should work great on the helmet.

Lastly, you might want to check out what Scar offers with the Amoeba lights he builds/sells. He claims he can build with neutral emitters so that might be quite interesting.

Keep in mind this is the time of year when people are scrambling to buy lights. Expect delays when you order from any Chinese website shipping from China.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> ...OH AND FORGOT, YOU CAN GET NITEFIGHTER BT40S on Amazon. Well different brand, same exact thing: Amazon.com : VOMLITE VL-G2S Bike Light 1600 Lumen 4X Cree XM-L2 G2 LED Mounatin Bike Light Set Bike Headlight : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Except for the fact the morons that did the listing and yet to find anyone that did a review thats actually knowledgeable on the technical side of things....NO SUCH EMITTER AS A XM-L2 G2, they are XP-G2 R5 emitters in these, its exactly the same.
> 
> Thats the only easily available one atm. Nitefighter wont be back in stock with Gearbest and so on till early next month.


I'm still not convinced that the VOMLITE is using "Neutral XP-G2 emitters". If it's not actually listed in the ad ( and you don't own one...) rule #1...Don't assume.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No assumption, watched the review videos, definitely NOT cool white


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> No assumption, watched the review videos, definitely NOT cool white


Well, hell, I might have to cancel my BT40s GearBest order and get it from Amazon for $15 cheaper than what I paid for the light + shipping.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

Question, though: Several of the VOMLITE reviews say the mount is cheap and broke. Any better mounts that can be used with these lights, esp as a replacement if it breaks?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> No assumption, watched the review videos, definitely NOT cool white


The only video I watched was the one on Amazon and the one on youtube which turned out to be the same ( guy with 4 lights comparing all four ). Problem is this is an "apples to oranges" comparison and only useful to judge intensity and beam pattern. There is no "Nitefighter BT40S to Vomlite" comparison video I know of but if there is please share the link.

Regardless, very hard to judge beam tint on any light when viewing videos with poor resolution, especially when all the lamps are using different optic set-ups and have different maximum intensities. Didn't help either that the guy was using an over head light to illuminate the bars. That had to have an effect on the camera taking the video. The guy doing the video was only trying to show that the Vomlite was the brighter of the lot and had a better beam pattern. That said, he was correct on both points. I don't believe he made mention of beam tint unless somehow I missed that. Anyway, that was just my take on it FWIW.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

DustyTrail said:


> So which light did you order from them????


The BT40S. Was looking it for a night race next month to.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

NotAnotherHill said:


> Question, though: Several of the VOMLITE reviews say the mount is cheap and broke. Any better mounts that can be used with these lights, esp as a replacement if it breaks?


shameless plug mode...

I have GoPro adapters for all the Nitefighter BT models as well as other styles that fit most all Chinese lights. More than likely something that would work with the VOMLITE. Why wait for the weak stock mount to break? Get a GoPro mount of your choice and one of my adapters and you are set.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Pm me some pictures 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

SimonNI said:


> Pm me some pictures


Not sure if this was directed at me, but if it is, this thread has lots of info.

GoPro light adapter with fins for additional heatsinking - Page 8- Mtbr.com


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Vanc your on a role this week, conflict of interest alarms, shameless plugs.... Waiting for the grand finale now 





Simon, I have several of his different gopro mounts (id play test subject on some) and they are about bomb proof. And the finned ones are awesome at lower the head temps when its hot outside. Doesn't get any better for gopro mounts for these lights than what Vanc makes for us. He was also my "inspiration" to trying machining my own light head (just wish I had his cnc instead of a adapted drill press)


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Plug for his GoPro mount here...works great for a replacement for the MS-style band mounts.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Feeling I need one in my life.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

And so it goes....


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Tigeo…that's funny….. but not far from the truth. 

I originally ordered the bt21 from GB just over three weeks ago but then cancelled my order a couple days ago due to their lack of communication with me. 

But now, after shopping around and asking you guys, it seems the "best" thing to do is suck it up and re-order it again and i guess just hope for the best (???) 

I just want a helmet light thats going to compliment my BT40s that I use on my bars.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well they'll be back in stock in about 2 weeks (Nov 7th). Can just wait till they show in stock and order right away.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

tigris99 said:


> Well they'll be back in stock in about 2 weeks (Nov 7th). Can just wait till they show in stock and order right away.


Even if they do get stock in ( at some point ) the question will still remain; "Can you trust Gearbest"? Somehow I get the feeling that when Gearbest decided to carry the Nitefighter line of lamps that they had no idea how popular they were going to be. I guess that's no surprise really when you consider how many types of cheap bike lamps get manufactured in China. One more day and I will have been waiting for my BT70 for 60 days.


----------



## NotAnotherClimb (Dec 16, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Well they'll be back in stock in about 2 weeks (Nov 7th). Can just wait till they show in stock and order right away.


On the other hand, if you re-order now, you'll put yourself in the queue for that re-stocking.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Yea, i'm just going to bite the bullet and re-order&#8230;.. lol

And I know these are cheap batteries... but are they worth the $15 or should I just get better ones somewhere else?

8.4V 3900mAh 6 x 18650 Portable Rechargeable Water - resistant Battery Pack-15.95 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well you order the light head and that battery your at or over $40, the battery that comes with the bt21 kit is higher capacity and BAK cells (several reputable light companies use the same cells). It'd be smarter if you need a battery pack just to buy the kit.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Tigris… yes, I definitely plan on buying the kit. 

I was just thinking of buying the extra battery in case I needed it for those long nights of trail riding.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Dusty, read the: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...terproof-bicycle-battery-packs-gb-982688.html


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dusty, if you need a second pack, mtbrevolution.com or action-led-lights. Avoid those cheap, crappy battery packs. You'll be wasting money.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

The battery packs I got from mtbRevolution are unreal. Yes I'm new to the whole night time riding but I ride 2 plus hours with my lights on full all the time and my friends go through two battery's in the time even tho they turn them down when on fire roads. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The MS BAK 4-cells from Action-LED are great, were less than $40, and run my Gemini Duo for well over 2 hours.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got an email from GB confirming that my order has been shipped and the light was restocked on the 20th. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you guys recommend BT21 or BT40S ?


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

I think I got it. BT40S for the bar and BT21 for the helmet.


----------



## jxl118 (Jul 17, 2012)

I ordered a BT21 and BT70 on October 10 and received shipping confirmations on Oct 20 & Oct 23 which included tracking numbers but I can't figure out if there's actually a website to track them online. One says it shipped by America Line(IB) the other says America Line(SF). Are my lights actually coming or am I just being duped?


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds like your in the same boat as me. Someone from GB knows about this thread so you could be getting a pm like me. My tracking came up last night for the first time 4 days after that said it was sent. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

Same boat here too, need my light asap but not sure if GB really has in stock. I will wait a day for response if not I will have to find an alternative.
There is some new magic shines on amazon, but fear they will bling others in the road.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

My tracking is working now dead on. I managed to get a BT40S light of eBay UK yesterday and got out a ride tonight. So the pressure is off 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

That's great news. I will wait for it now while I concentrate on finding a powerful red tail light.
Saw this but can't really trust it as the LED names don't match.
City Slicker Series Rear Light | C&B SEEN Ltd

It will be cool to find a red that uses a18650 for the rear


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a Xeccon Spiker 1210. I am starting a stretch in my schedule where the next daytime riding that I will be able to do is Thanksgiving and with the time change this weekend my only choice is night riding. I can't afford to wait a month for lights. I got a shipment conformation that I will have it by Nov. 2.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

I have two Xeccon lights very good. Had them in 4 days. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

SimonNI said:


> The battery packs I got from mtbRevolution are unreal. Yes I'm new to the whole night time riding but I ride 2 plus hours with my lights on full all the time and my friends go through two battery's in the time even tho they turn them down when on fire roads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I have to second this. I got a 10.2 Ah pack from Mtbrevolution and I regularly have 50% (blue light) left on the pack after a 3 hour ride with my Bt70. I run it on low going up and then high or turbo going down so it definitely gets a work out. Haven't hit the orange or red low battery warning light on the back yet.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

mtrain said:


> I have to second this. I got a 10.2 Ah pack from Mtbrevolution and I regularly have 50% (blue light) left on the pack after a 3 hour ride with my Bt70. I run it on low going up and then high or turbo going down so it definitely gets a work out. Haven't hit the orange or red low battery warning light on the back yet.


Isn't that 10.2ah pack a bit bulky ? Wish they had packs that were longer instead of just chunky.


----------



## Steve Javorsky (Jul 22, 2014)

SimonNI said:


> I have two Xeccon lights very good. Had them in 4 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I also have Xeccon Lights. Got them from ebay. I have 2 1206 and 1 1207. great lights and the batteries are also very very good.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

charlesrg said:


> Isn't that 10.2ah pack a bit bulky ? Wish they had packs that were longer instead of just chunky.


It fits great on my bike. I never notice it is even there.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

Doing this from the phone do not sure what way it will work out. But I've both the BT40S and Xeccon battery packs on the bike here.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Just to throw something else into the mix,,, the new Gemini products are an eye opener IMHO. Looks like their products have improved with features like wireless remotes higher output and lowered prices.

Francois just measured the claimed output of the new Xera (950lumens) and it measured 935 so pretty much bang on claimed which is refreshing from previous years with measured lumens from Gemini been far less than claimed.

So, 935lumen (actual) light with two cell high end battery, charger, and mounts for $109. I have the older Xera and it is a good light for single emitter lights.

Here's where it gets good,, everything else offered by Gemini includes a wireless remote and is less expensive than previous years.

- Duo (1500lumens) with two cell battery, wireless remote $149. 4Cell battery $30 more.
- Olympia (2100lumens) 4cell battery, wireless remote $199
- Titan (4000lumens) 6Cell battery, wireless remote $269. 

If quality is as good or better than the Xera/Duo that I have,, then I would have to say best bang for the buck for something of this quality that can be purchased in the US so,,,, NO LONG WAIT TIMES!!! gemini-lights.com/


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

indebt said:


> Just to throw something else into the mix,,, the new Gemini products are an eye opener IMHO. Looks like their products have improved with features like wireless remotes higher output and lowered prices.
> 
> Francois just measured the claimed output of the new Xera (950lumens) and it measured 935 so pretty much bang on claimed which is refreshing from previous years with measured lumens from Gemini been far less than claimed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info. I agree with all your comments as I own at least 1 of every light Gemini ever produced and have not had one single problem with any of them (batteries I consider a wear item). I'm going to check Action-LED-Lights web page right now or Gemini's if Jim doesn't have the on his page yet.
Mole

New lights only on the Gemini site so far. Looks like the light case has been redesigned on the Xera & Olympia (Bigger cooling fins). Very nice remote switch functions. High/low button so you can quickly raise or lower brightness AND it will operate up to 3 lights at a time (Nice!).


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Even though I didn't see it advertised on Gemini's website, I'm suspecting these prices may just be introductory to push the new line. I mean last year the Duo 2cell was $229 if I remember correctly,,,, now $149 with wireless remote. Same with the Olympia, I think last year was $299,,, this year $199 with wireless remote. The Titan!! a 4000 lumen bar light with wireless remote for $269,,,,,I don't expect those prices to stay??Hopefully quality is still there,,, If I was in the market I'd have already placed my orders.


----------



## SimonNI (Jan 12, 2015)

My BT40S light came this morning. Less than a week after it was posted. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Those new Gemini do look very promising. The wireless remote can control 3 lights at a time! Very nice price also.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

3 times the price of a BT21.


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

I ordered the Xeccon 1210 on Friday night and got it on Saturday 2PM (Amazon is pretty fast)
I like the battery, however the light itself feels a bit too big for the amount of light. I'm going to use their battery on my solarstorm x2 until I get the nitefighter bt21.
Connector is not the best match, but it stays on.



huckleberry hound said:


> Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a Xeccon Spiker 1210. I am starting a stretch in my schedule where the next daytime riding that I will be able to do is Thanksgiving and with the time change this weekend my only choice is night riding. I can't afford to wait a month for lights. I got a shipment conformation that I will have it by Nov. 2.


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

indebt said:


> Even though I didn't see it advertised on Gemini's website, I'm suspecting these prices may just be introductory to push the new line. I mean last year the Duo 2cell was $229 if I remember correctly,,,, now $149 with wireless remote. Same with the Olympia, I think last year was $299,,, this year $199 with wireless remote. The Titan!! a 4000 lumen bar light with wireless remote for $269,,,,,I don't expect those prices to stay??Hopefully quality is still there,,, If I was in the market I'd have already placed my orders.


The new Gemini lights are on order and should be here in a week or so. (the Titan is not yet available) The prices are not introductory. We'll get listings up and be taking orders as soon as I have a delivery date.
The new 6 and 8 cell battery packs look nice. Samsung cells set up as a long pack so they don't swing around.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Action LED Lights said:


> The new Gemini lights are on order and should be here in a week or so. (the Titan is not yet available) The prices are not introductory. We'll get listings up and be taking orders as soon as I have a delivery date.
> The new 6 and 8 cell battery packs look nice. Samsung cells set up as a long pack so they don't swing around.


I think I will be placing a order.
This BT40 has all the power of a birthday candle.....reminds me of 1993 with a 10w Vista Light


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Action LED Lights said:


> The new Gemini lights are on order and should be here in a week or so. (the Titan is not yet available) The prices are not introductory. We'll get listings up and be taking orders as soon as I have a delivery date.
> The new 6 and 8 cell battery packs look nice. Samsung cells set up as a long pack so they don't swing around.


 Yes Chris Lai just sent me an email with that great news. I'm hoping Gemini has maintained the same quality control in the new line up and if this proves true wireless high power huge price reductions from a great vendor. People can actually ride within days after placing their order with their new products instead of weeks or months. Win Win!!


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

charlesrg said:


> I ordered the Xeccon 1210 on Friday night and got it on Saturday 2PM (Amazon is pretty fast)
> I like the battery, however the light itself feels a bit too big for the amount of light. I'm going to use their battery on my solarstorm x2 until I get the nitefighter bt21.
> Connector is not the best match, but it stays on.


I received mine on Saturday. After years of riding with a Nightrider 10 or 15 watt halogen light I will have to say that I am extremely pleased. I won't be able to trail test them until who knows when as it keeps on raining here just as the trails are about to dry out. I do have a park nearby that has some paved trails that go into the woods and I really like what I have seen so far. Even on medium it puts out way more light than I am used to. When I put it on high, WOW, that is a lot of light. I have a feeling that this is exactly what I needed.

The only thing I didn't like was the helmet mount. I was able to use the Nightrider mounts though and I like it a lot better. Now the light sits lower like what I am used to. The stock mounts had the light sitting up so high I thought it was a radio tower warning light.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Action LED Lights said:


> The new Gemini lights are on order and should be here in a week or so. (the Titan is not yet available) The prices are not introductory. We'll get listings up and be taking orders as soon as I have a delivery date.
> The new 6 and 8 cell battery packs look nice. Samsung cells set up as a long pack so they don't swing around.


Can you get Geminis with Neutral White emitters?


----------



## Action LED Lights (Nov 11, 2011)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Can you get Geminis with Neutral White emitters?


Not an option at this time.


----------



## jxl118 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well I received my October 10th order of a BT21 and BT70 from gearbest today. The tracking links never did work for me. Both lights seem to be in good working order. The BT70 came with a European charger but they included the adapter in the package. I don't have the tools or any other lights to compare the output to though so I'm just assuming the output is correct.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I forget where all the talk of "DealsMachine" selling Nitefighter lights was posted, but now you can add "EverBuying" to the list of NiteFighter sellers: Nitefighter Cheap Wholesale For Sale Free Shipping | Everbuying . Could be the same company as GearBest/DealsMachine again.

-Garry


----------

